# [emerge gnome 2.6]

## fafounet

Salut,

je suis pas encore très bon sous gentoo et j'aimerai installer  gnomegnome-2.6_rc5 Mais ca me dit ca :

 *Quote:*   

> !!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.6" have been masked.
> 
> !!! possible candidates are:
> 
> - gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.6.0 (masked by: package.mask, ~keyword)
> ...

 

Je sais que je dois jouer avec les ~keyword mais je sais pas trop comment.

Merci

----------

## bosozoku

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -u gnome
```

----------

## fafounet

y'a pas un moyen d'automatiser tout ca ?

Et quel est le sens profond de cette commande ? ( je sais je devrais rtfmer   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Euh en fait ca marche pas   :Laughing: 

Ca me propose juste gnome-2.4.2_p1

----------

## tsuki-yomi

le version 2.6 viens d'arriver dans l'arbre.

----------

## fafounet

Je sais bien mais si elle est c'est qu'elle doit pouvoir etre accessible sans tout me taper à la main ?

----------

## zdra

bon alors gnome-2.6 est dans portage depuis se matin, mais il est masqué ~keyword pcq c'est pas encore considéré comme stable pour gentoo, faut d'abord tester... Donc tu dois faire un 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gnome
```

ce qui signifie que t'accepte d'installer les packages qui sont masqué pour pour ton processeur x86. Sinon faut encore attendre un peu pour qu'il passe en stable. je te conseil aussi le postit sur la nouvelle version de portage qui explique que c'est le mal de faire des accept_keywords et qu'il faut plutot passer par le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

Voilà, bonne compilation  :Wink:  moi je m'y lance, il est entraint de faire un emerge sync.

----------

## fafounet

J'ai créé /etc/portage/package.keywords et rajouter gnome-2.6.ebuild

 mais ca marche pas  :Sad: 

----------

## omné

Il faut mettre tous les packages...

Et pour que ce ne soit pas trop fastidieu, tu peux trouver la liste dans /usr/portage/profile/package.mask. Reste à ajouter le ~x86 !

Némo.

PS : Je n'ai pas testé, mais ça doit fonctionner.

Par contre, le gnome-2.6, ici ne me donne plus de pavé numérique  :Sad:  Alors qu'avec jhbuid, ça fonctionnait ! Quelqu'un à le même pb ?

----------

## fafounet

euh le ~x86 je le rajoute ou ? 

et puis y'a des trucs bizzares 

# <foser@gentoo.org> (18 Mar 2004)

# The big gnome 2.6 mask

#>=gnome-base/gnome-2.5

Pkoi gnome-2.5 ?

----------

## omné

Ha, ils sont en commentaire (ça ça nous annonce que le tout sera bientôt en stable) il faut virer le '#', (et peut-être les '>=' ça ne sers pas pour les keywords, je crois... hum, ce n'est pas indispensable, en tout cas) et mettre '~x86' à la fin de chaque ligne.

Némo.

----------

## TGL

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> ( je sais je devrais rtfmer   )

 

Et bah si tu le sais, alors ne te prive pas... Ne le prends pas mal, mais quand on débarque complètement et qu'on veut tout de suite bidouiller avec des paquets qui ne sont pas encore marqués stables, c'est normal d'avoir à y mettre un peu du sien. D'autant que ce que tu apprendras te servira probablement de nombreuses fois encore. Lire un peu, c'est partir sur de bonnes bases.

Je te conseille entre autres : 

```
% man portage
```

 Ainsi que ce thread où on a pas mal parlé de /etc/portage/package.{keywords,unmask} : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133161

Quand au 2.5, et bah c'est ainsi parceque en masquant ce qui est supérieur ou égal à 2.5 on assure que les dernières versions non-masquées sont les 2.4.X. Les maths ça sert aussi.  :Wink: 

----------

## equi-NoX

 *omné wrote:*   

> Ha, ils sont en commentaire (ça ça nous annonce que le tout sera bientôt en stable) il faut virer le '#', (et peut-être les '>=' ça ne sers pas pour les keywords, je crois... hum, ce n'est pas indispensable, en tout cas) et mettre '~x86' à la fin de chaque ligne.
> 
> Némo.

 

ya plus simple quand même, il suffit de supprimer tout ce qu'il y a à propos de gnome2.6, au lieu de s'amuser à ne supprimer que les #  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *equi-NoX wrote:*   

> ya plus simple quand même, il suffit de supprimer tout ce qu'il y a à propos de gnome2.6, au lieu de s'amuser à ne supprimer que les # 

 

omnémo n'a peut-être pas été hyper clair, mais il ne suggèrait pas d'éditer le /usr/portage/package.mask. Ça ne serait pas une chose à faire ça, puisque ce fichier est écrasé à chaque sync. Ce qu'il disait c'est qu'on peut prendre la grosse liste de paquets qui est là comme une base pour faire son /etc/portage/package.keywords. Et donc c'est bien juste les "#" qu'il faut virer, après un copier/coller.

Quant aux opérateurs ">=", il faut les garder. La règle est simple:

 - si il n'y a pas de numéro de version dans la spécification d'un paquet, genre "gnome-base/gnome", alors pas d'opérateur.

 - si il y a un numéro de version, genre "gnome-base/gnome-2.5", alors opérateur obligatoire devant. ">=" si on veut parler de tout les paquets à partir de la version machin, "<" pour ceux strictement avant la version machin, "=" pour exactement la version machin, etc., mais bref un opérateur dans tous les cas.

----------

## omné

Voilà , c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire   :Embarassed: 

Et le système d'opérateur est assez logique, j'aurais pu y penser...

Bon cela dit, je trouve que ce système de "double masquage" (par architecture et pas masquage gobal) n'est vraiment pas pratique.

Je comprend la necessité de masquage différents celon les architectures, mais alors le masquage général n'est pas utile.

Il serait plus logique d'avoir des fichier du type :

/usr/portage/profile/package.mask.x86

/usr/portage/profile/package.mask.ppc

etc...

Étant donné qu'on utilise rarement plusieurs architectures sur une même machine. D'autre ont du soulever le pb avant moi.

Dommage que je ne soit pas capable d'écrire la moindre ligne de code, ça éviterai que je râle dans le desert   :Confused: 

Némo.

----------

## equi-NoX

au temps pour moi alors  :Wink: 

----------

## lithium

une bidouille pour remplir package.keywords rapidement :

d'abord je vous conseil de mettre un commentaire style "# gnome" a la fin du fichier, pis :

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -vp gnome | awk '{print $4}' >gnome.ls

for i in `cat gnome.ls`; do echo ">=$i ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords; done
```

il faut retourner éditer le fichier pour enlever les 2 premieres lignes et la dernières  :Smile: 

emerge -av gnome et roulaiz !  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *omné wrote:*   

> Bon cela dit, je trouve que ce système de "double masquage" (par architecture et pas masquage gobal) n'est vraiment pas pratique.

 

Ça n'a pas toujours existé, et ça n'est apparu que parceque ça s'est avéré nécéssaire. Les "package.mask.arch", ils existent déjà aussi en fait, mais sous une autre forme: c'est l'absence de "arch" et de "~arch" dans les keywords du paquet. Pour les archis exotiques, il y a plein de paquets qui sont ainsi complètement masqués. Donc oui, ça fait beaucoup de possibilités de masquage au final, mais les devs ont besoins de ça. Faut voir que là, rendre le démasquage par les utilisateurs plus pratique n'est pas un éléments pris en compte. C'est à nous de gérer si on veut jouer à ça, mais ça n'est pas une priorité que de faciliter ça alors qu'il s'agit de paquets en phase de dévelopement.

En fait, chaque masquage à sa sémantique.

Pour les keywords, on a :

 - absence de keyword pour une arch : aucun dev n'a encore testé avec succès le paquet sur cette archi. Peut-être que c'est juste faute de temps, peut-être que c'est parcequ'il y pose vraiment problème, ou peut-être que c'est parceque le paquet ne concerne tout simplement pas cette archi (cas des binaires entre autres). 

 - keyword ~arch : le paquet a été testé avec succès sur l'archi par le developpeur responsable, bref pour lui l'ebuild semble okay. On atorise donc des utilisateurs à le tester aussi. 

 - keyword arch : ok, ça fait suffisament longtemps que le paquet est en ~arch sans bug génant, on le considère stable.

Mais les keywords ils parlent principalement de l'ebuild là, pas vraiment du logiciel en tant que tel. Les questions posées là sont : est-ce que ça compile et s'installe ? est-ce que ça tourne à niveau de ce qu'on attend a priori de ce logiciel ?

Ça, ça ne parle pas par contre des logiciels défectueux ou trop expérimentaux, seulement du packaging par gentoo.

C'est là que package.mask par contre intervient. La plupart des logiciels n'y passent jamais, ça n'est pas une étape supplémentaire, c'est qqch d'orthogonal aux keywords en fait. On y trouve entre autre des paquets :

 - pour lesquels on a trouvé un gros bug ou une faille de sécurité (et c'est bien toutes les archis qui sont concernées). C'est beaucoup plus pratique de rajouter une ligne dans le masque que d'aller virer les archs dans l'ebuilds. Et on préserve comme ça l'information que "l'ebuild est certes correct, mais le logiciel lui est buggué".

 - qui sont encore dans des versions expérimentales, mais que certains utilisateurs casse-cou pourraient vouloir tester quand même. Là c'était le cas de la branche de devel de gnome-2.6 jusqu'à aujourd'hui : on distingue ainsi l'utilisateur qui veux les toutes dernières mises à jours de gnome-2.4 (~arch seulement, le temps qu'elle passent en arch) de ceux qui veulent débugguer les gnome-2.6_rc (~arch parcequ'il compilaient, s'installaient, et faisaient ce à quoi on pouvait s'attendre de telles versions, mais aussi package.mask parcequ'ils étaient notoirement buggués et qu'il n'y avait pas lieu d'infliger ça à tous les utilisateurs ~arch).

Bref, il faut garder à l'esprit qu'un paquet simplement marqué ~arch mais pas "hard maské" peut potentiellement passer du jour au lendemain à l'état stable, sans la moindre modification. C'est une release candidate. Les paquets qui sont dans le package.mask ne sont pas dans cette situation eux, d'où la distinction.

----------

## equi-NoX

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bref, il faut garder à l'esprit qu'un paquet simplement marqué ~arch mais pas "hard maské" peut potentiellement passer du jour au lendemain à l'état stable, sans la moindre modification. C'est une release candidate. Les paquets qui sont dans le package.mask ne sont pas dans cette situation eux, d'où la distinction.

 

ça veut dire que gnome-2.6 va encore changer d'ici à passer en ~arch puis en stable? (pour l'instant il est hard maské apparemment)Last edited by equi-NoX on Sat Apr 03, 2004 4:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TGL

 *equi-NoX wrote:*   

> ça veut dire que gnome-2.6 va encore changer d'ici à passer en ~arch puis en stable? (pour l'instant il est hard maské apparemment)

 

Non, en l'occurence, les RC était masquées et tildarchées, mais la 2.6 officielle est juste tildarchée (~arch quoi). Bref gnome-2.6 et ses dépendances sont maintenant des paquets tout neufs comme les autres, ils sont entrés dans la phase de test habituelle, ils peuvent parfaitement passer en stable tels quels dans quelques temps.

----------

## zdra

bon ben voilà c'est mon 1er poste sous gnome-2.6  :Smile: 

1er impressions : ben merde qu'est ce qu'ils m'ont fait avec les themes ?? bon ok la réponse c'est qu'il faut re-emerger les themes gtk, c'est en cours, et pour l'instant mon bureau est vraiment laid  :Sad: 

2eme impression : ya rien qu'a changé ! tout est pareil...

3eme impression : faut vite virer ce mode spacial de nautilus ! perso je DETESTE ça :s

4eme impression : le file selector est enfin correcte, sauf qu'il manque impérativement un bouton "précédent" !

5eme impression : 3h de compilation pour un file selector amélioré et un nautilus qui devient une catastrophe c'est cher ! ya pas d'autre changements :'(

6eme impression : ben merde le emerge des themes vient de foirer pour mandrake-art-work :'( pardonnable pcq gnome-2.6 est encore instable pour gentoo ???

Bon voilà mon avis perso... bref décevant je trouve... vivement la 2.8 !!!

----------

## kernelsensei

Ben moi je suis sur 2.6 la; le mode spatial c quoi ? c ce qui arrive quand je clique sur mon home ? si c'est le cas ca peut etre pas mal ...

Pour les themes chez moi ca marche bien, essaye ca:

```

qpkg -f -nc /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.2.0/engines | xargs emerge

```

----------

## moonpyk

Ya quelque chose qui me derange aussi dans Nautilus, c'est qu'a chaque fois que j'ouvre un dossier avec, il m'ouvre une nouvelle fenetre au lieu de garder la meme et m'afficher le contenu du dossier, sa devient vite lourd...

----------

## TGL

Le mode spatial c'est le fait d'avoir une unique fenêtre par répertoire (une et une seule), qui se souvient de ses propriété (présentation du contenu, taille et emplacement à l'écran, etc.). En gros, la métaphore derrière tout ça c'est qu'un répertoire est un objet persistant, avec des propriété bien à lui, et que c'est pas de le quitter des yeux un moment (fermer la fenêtre) qui devrait changer le transformé (par exemple le remettre à une taille standard). Au début, c'est atroce à utiliser, on se retrouve avec plein de fenêtres ouvertes partout en même temps, mais en fait c'est vrai que après qlqs efforts d'adaptation, plus apprentissage des trucs pour fermer les fenêtres parentes ou se genre de chose, c'est pas mal du tout. 

Ça n'est pas une révolution non plus ceci dit, ça a déjà été implémenté dans les MacOS d'avant le X, et plus ou moins dans certains Windows aussi de façon optionnelle je crois (mais il manquait les raccourcis et les petites astuces qui justement rendent la chose utilisable).

Enfin pour ceux qui n'aiment pas malgré toute leur bonne volonté, y'a toujours moyen d'avoir un explorateur classique ("nautilus --browser"). Plus de détails dans ces qlqs articles (seul le premier parle uniquement du mode spatial, les autres sont plus généralistes sur gnome-2.6 mais abordent aussi biensûr le sujet) :

http://www.arstechnica.com/paedia/f/finder/finder-2.html

http://www.arstechnica.com/reviews/004/software/gnome-2.6/gnome-2.6-2.html

http://free.hostdepartment.com/s/sayam/GNOME_2_6.html

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.6/notes/rnwhatsnew.html

http://frimouvy.udev.org/gnome26/

@zdra: ces urls elles sont aussi pour toi. C'est clair qu'il n'y a pas (à part le mode spatial de nautilus) de nouveauté flagrante dans cette release. Il n'y en a d'ailleurs jamais eu depuis gnome-2.0, et il n'est pas question qu'il y en ait. C'est pas en bouleversant tout à chaque fois qu'on arriverait à un tout bien fini, cohérent et agréable. Mais pourtant quand on regarde un peu plus en détail, on voit une multitude de petites choses s'améliorer ou faire leur entrée. Si tu ne les trouvent pas par toi même, lis un peu pour en savoir plus.

----------

## kernelsensei

En fait ya 2 comportements differents:

1) tu cliques sur ton home ca te fait le mode spacial (si c'est bien ca le mode spacial)

2) Menu apps > Parcourir systeme de fichiers ; ca fait le nautilus standart !

----------

## kernelsensei

TGL:

Oui, j'ai moi meme utilise macOS9 et OSX, je trouve ca pas mal, faut s'y habituer c'est tout.

Par contre le truc super qu'il y a sous macos (et que je n'ai pas remarque sous nautilus) c'est quand tu deplace un fichier|dossier sur un dossier et que tu maintient pendant kkes secondes, ca ouvre le dossier en question, c'est super pratique pour ranger, ca evite de deplacer, deplacer, re deplacer ou encore faire un couper ... clic clic clic , coller !

----------

## TGL

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 2) Menu apps > Parcourir systeme de fichiers ; ca fait le nautilus standart !

 

Voilà oui, je l'avais oublié, c'est justement un raccourci qui lui utilise l'option "--browser".

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Par contre le truc super qu'il y a sous macos (et que je n'ai pas remarque sous nautilus) c'est quand tu deplace un fichier|dossier sur un dossier et que tu maintient pendant kkes secondes, ca ouvre le dossier en question

 

J'ai eu le reflexe de chercher à faire ça, et ça m'a dérangé un peu que ce soit absent au début, mais finallement c'est pas vraiment utile : quel est l'intérêt de promener notre fichier à la souris tout du long du parcours que l'on fait ? Ça reviens exactement au même d'aller d'abord ouvrir le bon dossier, et ensuite d'aller chercher le fichier qu'on veut y mettre. Il va pas disparaitre entre temps, pas vraiment besoin de se le menotter au poignet... Alosr c'est sûr ça fait faire des clics, mais en mode simple-clic je trouve qu'on va plus vite ainsi qu'à attendre 3 secondes que ça s'ouvre tout seul, et puis je pense qu'on ménage la souris en ne maintenant pas un bouton écrasé tout du long de la recherche. Bref cette feature était agréable visuilement et même auditivement (pas de clic clic), elle donnait une impression de navigation un peu ethérée assez tripante, mais finallement ça n'était pas super rationnel. Et ça n'avait pas du tout d'équivalent clavier, alors que la méthode classique retenu par nautilus si, et je pense que ça fait partie des objectif de gnome (pour l'accessibilité notament) d'avoir des scénario d'utilisation communs aux dispositifs.

Enfin voilà, j'argumente, j'argumente, alors que si ça se trouve c'est dans le TODO de la prochaine version, ou même déjà implémenté et je n'ai pas trouvé...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

Au fait, fafounet, quand tu auras fini tes lectures, n'hésite pas à revenir nous interrompre si tu as encore des soucis hein. Parceque bon, nous (moi ?) on bavarde, on bavarde, mais c'est quand même ton thread à la base... la moindre des choses serait qu'on finisse par t'aider.  :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

J'ai éxécuter le petit script de lithium et ca marche bien ( enfin c'est en train de compiler) . Euh au début j'avais du faire à peu pres la meme chose mais j'avais mis ca dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.keyword ( oublié le s   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## zdra

how, qd on clique avec la roulette ça ferme la fenetre précédent ! oké ça change tout ça ! c'est bien  :Very Happy:  Sinon j'ai eu un crash monumental de epiphany, il m'a gentillement mi un message d'erreur, puis plus moyen de le relancer, je me délog et relog ça s'arrage tj pas, je reboot et ça remarche qd meme :p

@TGL : merci pour les url, je les ai déjà presque toutes lue depuis longtemps  :Smile: 

----------

## moonpyk

Bon, je vais regarder, c'est donc ça le fameux mode spatial... 

Je me suis douté que sa pouvait s'enlever, mais j'espere que la prochaine version de Gnome integrera une option persistante permetant de desactiver ce mode tout le temps, plutot qu'un argument de lancement qui est tout sauf pratique.

----------

## kernelsensei

si tu jettes un coup d'oeil a l'ebuild de nautilus ya un warning qui te dis comment faire pour le virer (via gconf):

```

gconftool-2  -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser -t bool TRUE

```

EDIT: ou bien, si tu veux faire joujou en graphique :

Applications > Outils Systeme > Gconf

----------

## zdra

merci merci merci !!! voilà ce que je cherchais !

bon, apparement il y a aussi une régression au niveau de nautilus pour repérer ce qui est un vidéo ! tout mes divX .avi il me fait un message qui dit que c pas sécurisé, et il me dis que ce sont des fichier audio   :Shocked:  ... et il ne m'affiche plus cette si jolie icone avec un image du film :'( jv regarder qd meme les options, ça doit etre caché qqpart...

----------

## TGL

 *zdra wrote:*   

> @TGL : merci pour les url, je les ai déjà presque toutes lue depuis longtemps 

 

Ah bon, avec tous les détails des changements qui pourtant sont bien là ? Mais alors ceci n'est qu'un troll gratuit :

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 3h de compilation pour un file selector amélioré et un nautilus qui devient une catastrophe c'est cher ! ya pas d'autre changements :'(

 

Gnark !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zdra

ben non, en lisant les descriptions on a l'impression que c'est bouré de changements révolutionnaire alors que finalement c'est très légé.

----------

## TGL

Bah y'a ce qui est décrit, ni plus ni moins, mais sûrement pas rien comme tu l'écrivais. Enfin bon c'est pas un drame on va pas passer cent sept ans là dessus. 

Si je dis "bourré de changements légers", ça te vas comme compromis ?  :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

Pour en revenir au sujet initial. Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus logique d'utiliser /etc/portage/package.unmask  ?

----------

## TGL

- /etc/portage/package.unmask sert à contrer /usr/portage/package.mask

 - /etc/portage/package.keywords sert à déclarerer les keywords qu'on accepte pour un paquets (par exemple accepter aussi ~x86 alors que d'habitude on accepte que x86)

Or les ebuilds de gnome-2.6 ne sont pas masqués dans le package.mask (les lignes sont commentées), mais sont juste maintenant marqués ~arch. Donc non, package.unmask n'a plus rien à faire là dedans, il n'y a plus que package.keywords qui est concerné.

----------

## moonpyk

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> si tu jettes un coup d'oeil a l'ebuild de nautilus ya un warning qui te dis comment faire pour le virer (via gconf):
> 
> ```
> 
> gconftool-2  -s /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser -t bool TRUE
> ...

 

Merci, c'est super ça, mais pourquoi ils n'ont pas mis cette option dans les préférence de Nautilus directement   :Evil or Very Mad:  ?

----------

## TGL

Le choix de ce qui est ou non à mettre en option dans l'interface est toujours difficile. Si on met tout, c'est confu, trop compliqué pour les utilisateur visés par Gnome. Si on met pas tout, et bah il en manque. Je crois que c'est assez insoluble...

----------

## zdra

Moi la solution que je vois pour ça c'est un onglet "advanced" où ya tt les options qui ont pas été mises avant en vrac dans une liste comme dans gconf  :Smile: 

----------

## tsuki-yomi

 *Quote:*   

> how, qd on clique avec la roulette ça ferme la fenetre précédent

 

vi et si tu tape alt+haut ca ouvre la fenetre parent, génial quand ont en prend l'habitude.

bon par contre j'ai eu un tit probleme avec rhythmbox qui planté a chaque fois, une supression des préference et une deco/reco on remis les choses dans l'ordre.

niveau poste de travail, meme si ca viens de chez crosoft comme idée faut pas non plus craché dessus, par contre le raccourcis reseau m'ouvre une fenetre avec un raccourcis reseau windows qui m'ouvre une boite de dialogue avec ce message :

```
The folder contents could not be displayed.
```

bon je précise que samba est bien lancé et qu'avec xfsamba je vois le contenu de l'ordi sous windows; si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour que ca fonctionne je suis preneur.

----------

## fafounet

Tiens j'ai un petit problème avec gdm. Mon fond a changé. Jusque la pas grave. Bon je décidé de garder pasque j'aime bien la vache. Pour le logguer nickel mais si je me délogues de gnome j'ai plus que l'invite de login ( boutons pour stopper/configurer on disparus).

----------

## swife

savez vous comment faire un emerge -u world sans qu'il me vire mon gnome 2.6 est mes paquets masqué.

----------

## fafounet

bah il faut faire comme indiquer au début du topic. Il faut que tu mettes tout dans /etc/portage/package.keywords . Enfin il me semble

----------

## TGL

@swife: Je confirme ce qu'à dit fafounet. "man portage", ou bien le topic sur portage-2.0.50 qui est en post-it si ça n'est pas clair. Je ne sais comment tu l'as installé sans faire ça, mais si c'était avec un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS sur la ligne de commande ou bien en passant direct le chemin de l'ebuild, ce ne sont pas des solutions propres. (En gros, portage portage a oublié que tu voulais effectivement cette version encore instable, alors il essayera toujours de la désinstaller.)

----------

## zdra

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Tiens j'ai un petit problème avec gdm. Mon fond a changé. Jusque la pas grave. Bon je décidé de garder pasque j'aime bien la vache. Pour le logguer nickel mais si je me délogues de gnome j'ai plus que l'invite de login ( boutons pour stopper/configurer on disparus).

 

j'ai le meme probleme... apparement c'est un probleme de résolution de l'écran, je suis en 1024*768 et qd on se délog il affiche l'image en 1600*1200 tout en laissant l'écran en 1024*768... du coup on voit plus le bout de l'image  :Sad:  faut faire un tours sur bugzilla ou qqn a des info à nous proposer ?

----------

## fafounet

Je suis en 1280*1024 et je sais pas trop je suis en combien qd je sors

----------

## swife

-> c bon TGL

 j'ai lu le post sur portage ça marche impec merci encore

----------

## fafounet

et alors pour cette histoire d'écran ?

----------

